# Pisanie do NTFS

## squark

Mam to nieszczęście, że mam i Gentoo i WinXP. Nie mogę jednak pisać do partycji NTFS. W kernelu włączyłem oczywiście obsługę NTFS:

```
<M> MSDOS fs support 

<M> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support         

(437) Default codepage for FAT     

 (iso8859-1) Default iocharset for FAT   

 <*> NTFS file system support    

 [ ]  NTFS debugging support    

 [*]   NTFS write support 

```

Mój fstab wygląda tak:

```
/dev/sda1               /mnt/sda1       ntfs            defaults,user,umask=000  0  0

```

Nie wiem czy to ma jakieś znaczenie,  ale mam dysk SATA.

----------

## _troll_

oj nie lubimy chyba korzystac z buttona 'search'... oj nie lubimy...

ten sterownik jest po prostu do d***. zebys nie marudzil dam Ci hinta : captive jest tym czego szukasz.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## n3rd

 *squark wrote:*   

> Mam to nieszczęście, że mam i Gentoo i WinXP.

 To wywal WindozeXP i znów będziesz szczęśliwy   :Very Happy: 

Zapis? Nie mam Win$hita ale może...

```
dev/sda1        /mnt/sda1        ntfs         rw,umask=0222        0 0 
```

Powered by google   :Laughing: 

Pozdr

daniel

Update: http://bisqwit.iki.fi/story/howto/ntfs/

----------

## Polin

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> ten sterownik jest po prostu do d***. zebys nie marudzil dam Ci hinta : captive jest tym czego szukasz.
> 
> 

 

Nie to, ze Captive jest jakis super wygodny i uzyteczny, ale...  :Wink: 

Squark:

Obsluga NTFS pod Linuksem kuleje. Sterownik z kernela pozwala na tylko na odczyt, zapis jedyni, gdy zapisujesz do juz istniejacego pliku i w dodatku nie zmieniasz jego wielkosci.

Captive zas korzysta z oryginalnego sterownika Windowsa, przez co jest powolny (kilkaset kilo/s) i dosc obciaza procesor.

Jak masz mozliwosc - przekonwertuj ta partycje na FAT32. Bedzie lepiej i wygodniej.

----------

## Grosik

Obsluga NTFS dla GNU/Linuksa to nie tylko captive i driver kernela. Zawsze mozna uzyc ntfsmount i modulu fuse do ntfs, obsluguje to odczyt i zapis, nie jest jeszcze rozwiazaniem idealnym, ale dziala, takze dla procesorow 64bitowych, ktore nie moga uzywac captive.

Wiecej na: http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsmount

----------

## BeteNoire

Proponuję czytać helpa do opcji konfigu dotyczącej zapisu na NTFS. Znajdziemy tam:

```
The only supported operation is overwriting existing files, without changing the file length.  No file or directory creation, deletion or renaming is possible. Note only non-resident files can be written to so you may find that some very small files (<500 bytes or so) cannot be written to.
```

Jak ktoś wyżej napisał - ten driver jest do dupy, ale oczywiste jest, że to z winy Microshiftu.

Dlatego proponuję też napisać petycję do Billa w tej sprawie: drogi Billu, udostępnij kod driverów NTFS   :Twisted Evil:  Wiem, że wielu linuksiarzy pod nią by się podpisało, bo zapis na NTFS w naszym ulubionym systemie jest też potrzebny. Ale wiem też, że prędzej słonie zaczną fruwać niż taka petycja odniesie skutek.

Btw. Captive to jeden z najgorszych projektów opensource'owych jakie widziałem :/

A autorowi wątku proponuję zrobić "partycję wymiany" danych między systemami na FAT32.

----------

## mbar

Albo zainstalować pod Windows sterownik dla systemu plików EXT3.

----------

## raaf

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Albo zainstalować pod Windows sterownik dla systemu plików EXT3.

 

albo poprostu wywalic windowsa (jejciu po co to komu???  :Wink:  )

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## _troll_

 *Grosik wrote:*   

> Obsluga NTFS dla GNU/Linuksa to nie tylko captive i driver kernela. Zawsze mozna uzyc ntfsmount i modulu fuse do ntfs, obsluguje to odczyt i zapis, nie jest jeszcze rozwiazaniem idealnym, ale dziala, takze dla procesorow 64bitowych, ktore nie moga uzywac captive.
> 
> Wiecej na: http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsmount

 captive faktycznie jest wolny jak diabli, ale powiem tak : dziala.

a ten projekcik musze obejrzec. moze doczekamy sie obslugi ntfs  :Smile:  nie jest mi to zycia niezbednie potrzebna, ale jest posiadanie tej mozliwosci jest przyjemne  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Gabrys

Jakbyś chciał program do odczytu i zapisu partycji ext2 i ext3 pod w!nd@w$a (vel winzgroza), to zajrzyj tu:

http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm

----------

## marwir

Ludzie - bądźcie tolerancyjni.

Winda też jest potrzebna.... ale nie zamierzam się wdawać w miej lub bardziej filozoficzne teksty na temat wyższości jednego nad drugim (kolejność downolna   :Wink:  ). Sam używam Gentoo, a pracy windy i knoppix'a.

A konstruktywnie:

Fat nie jest "lepszy i wygodniejszy" jak to powiedzał jeden z przedmówców. W wielu zastosowaniach jesteśmy zmuszeni do posiadania ntfs (tak jak i windy   :Mad:  ). A wtedy wygodą jest możliwość pełnego wsparcia systemu plików pod linuksem.

Testowałem niegdyś Paragon NTFS for Linux. Niestety jest to aplikacja komercyjna i płatna - ale to już pozostawiam do własnych przemyśleń. Najważniejsze jest to, że to naprawdę działa! Miałem pełne mozliwośći zapisu i akceptowalny transfer (nie pamiętam teraz prędkości, ale captive jest kilkdziesiąt razy wolniejszy) - nie testowałem uprawnień, ale ponoć też działają Winda przy starcie pluła się o sprawdzanie spójności systemu plików (chkdsk), ale za każdym razem spójność była OK. Żadnych błędów na systemie plków. 

pzdr

----------

## argasek

Dorzucę swoje trzy grosze, bo nie mogę się powstrzymać.

0. Troll dobrze prawi. Captive wolny, ale skuteczny. Stosuję. Ale szybciej idzie mi za pomocą...

1. ...ponieważ na pewno ktoś będzie tego kiedyś szukał - odczyt partycji reiserfs pod windows możliwy jest za pomocą RFSGUI. Samo GUI, jakkolwiek prymitywne, pozwala na kopiowanie plików z reiserfs z całkiem sensowną prędkością (wielokrotnie szybciej niż zapis na NTFS pod Linuksem). Wada: z jakiegoś powodu nie odczytuje zawartości partycji gdy użyty jest algorytm haszujący inny niż r5, hmm...

----------

## BeteNoire

 *argasek wrote:*   

> odczyt partycji reiserfs pod windows możliwy jest za pomocą RFSGUI

 

A nie lepiej użyć Total Commandera i wtyczki do odczytu ext2/ext3/reiserfs?

Spisuje się bardzo dobrze.

----------

## argasek

Z jakiegoś powodu ta wtyczka u mnie nie działała (bo nie powiem, próbowałem  :Smile:  ).

----------

## _troll_

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *argasek wrote:*   odczyt partycji reiserfs pod windows możliwy jest za pomocą RFSGUI 
> 
> A nie lepiej użyć Total Commandera i wtyczki do odczytu ext2/ext3/reiserfs?
> 
> Spisuje się bardzo dobrze.

 w domu to moze i 'robta co chceta', ale w firmie to ja jestem legalny, ze az boli. masz licencjonowanego TC? szczerze watpie  :Wink:  a captive jest darmowy, a windows xp mam, wiec nie ma problemu.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## BeteNoire

Przecież TC możesz używać bez licencji. Fakt, że tylko przez miesiąc, ale kto Ci to sprawdzi?   :Twisted Evil:  Zawsze możesz wyczyścić/przywrócić rejestr, że śladu nie zostanie.

----------

## _troll_

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Przecież TC możesz używać bez licencji. Fakt, że tylko przez miesiąc, ale kto Ci to sprawdzi?   Zawsze możesz wyczyścić/przywrócić rejestr, że śladu nie zostanie.

 wolalbym w firmie nie zapomniec o przeczyszczeniu przy ew. kontroli. po co mi takie problemy? lubie swoja prace  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## mirek

Podlacze sie pod temat. Jak uzywac captive w sieci lokalnej. Na innym komputerze (nazwa komp. kevin) mam zainstalowany winxp. Chce tam przekopiowac plik 4,5G wiec musze uzyc kopiowania na ntfs. Probuje 

```
# mount -t captive-ntfs //kevin/ /C/test

Captive-ERROR **: image_iochannel failed open of: //kevin/

aborting...
```

Dodam, ze na inna partycje tego komputera w fat32 mam prawa dostepu.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *mirek wrote:*   

> Jak uzywac captive w sieci lokalnej.

 

Hmmm... a czy łącząc się z jakimś serwerem linuksowym i ściągając pod Windows dane też używasz Captive?

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Z jakiegoś powodu ta wtyczka u mnie nie działała (bo nie powiem, próbowałem  ).

 

Na wszystkie linuksowe czy tylko na rfs? Bo z tego co wiem wersje przed 1.3 miały błędy związane z rfs właśnie.

----------

## argasek

@BeteNoire: na reiserfs. Ale ostatecznie zostanę przy rfsgui, nie będę raczej instalował TC dla 1 pluginu  :Wink: 

----------

